# Another tree ID request



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I really need to see the leaves better, but if the stem is spiked with thorns, it is a Devil's Walking stick.
https://www.google.com/search?q=devils+walking+stick&safe=active&tbm=isch&imgil=-ArYnS1wLuUiAM%253A%253BIktfoNl2B66iMM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fmedicinalherbinfo.org%25252Fherbs%25252FDevilsWalkingStick.html&source=iu&pf=m&fir=-ArYnS1wLuUiAM%253A%252CIktfoNl2B66iMM%252C_&usg=___0olXCvohW6GZbIYzoMolM-U8Xk%3D&biw=1600&bih=770&ved=0ahUKEwjN7bHm7MXVAhVY0GMKHY0PArwQyjcImAE&ei=f76IWY2yPNigjwONn4jgCw#imgrc=-ArYnS1wLuUiAM:


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Did you see any honey bee working on the flowers?


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

Crazy amounts of bees.


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

More pics


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes, as Ruth said, it's Devils Walking Stick. Odd that it's just now blooming in Hotlanta. It started here several weeks, maybe a month ago.


----------

